# Reicht XAMP für das was ich machen will?



## Toasti2000 (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Azubi zum IT-Kaufmann und wer vielleicht das gleiche macht weiß, dass man außer der normalen Prüfung im 3. Lehrjahr ein Projekt machen muss.

Nun habe ich vor, ein Intranet zu realisieren. Am Anfang wird das erstmal ziemlich klein sein, aber es wird mit der Zeit denke ich ziemlich umfangreich werden.

Jetzt die Frage an Euch, würde hier XAMP als Webserver mit MySQL Datenbank reichen oder würdet Ihr etwas anderes nehmen?

Denn ich habe schon von einem Kumpel von mir gehört das er Probleme mit der Datenbank bei XAMP hatte, von daher bin ich mir da jetzt ein bisl unsicher mit dem ganzen Zeug.

Wie gesagt ist der Server für ein Intranet gedacht, das Tag und Nacht läuft und daher auch möglichst stabil und schnell laufen sollte.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

DANKE im Voraus!

Grüße,

Basti


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Juli 2004)

Dies sollte durchaus reichen. Wobei es wesentlich gescheiter wäre alle notwendigen Pakete einzeln zu installieren.

Die Stabilität hängt natürlich auch von der Server-Config ab. Das beste XAMP bringt nichts, wenn der Server an sich nicht stabil ist.


----------

